# SEVAS Wheels - NEW MODELS, NEW SIZING, SPECIAL Pricing



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Back in 2004, we debuted the SEVAS Wheel line, featuring the S-STAR and S-15. Well the guys at SEVAS have been very busy, because for 2006, there are 4 new models, new finish options and new sizing options (20" AND 22"). The standard chrome lip is one of the features that truly distinguishes SEVAS from other 1pc wheels. With their clean designs, staggered fitment and reasonable pricing, SEVAS wheels are a great choice for those that want a nice wheel without breaking the bank.

We have the following models in stock and ready ship. There are various fitments availible so please contact to check fitment for your car.

*PRICING:

Please Contact Us for a Price Quote

CONTACT:

EMAIL: [email protected] 
AIM: D2AUTOSPORT
PHONE: 203-440-4766

PLACING A ORDER
CLICK THE LINK TO GO DIRECTLY TO OUR SECURE ONLINE ORDER FORM
www.d2autosport.com/order_form.html

SEVAS S-10

22x9"
22X10.5"
CHROME FINISH
BLACK with Chrome Lip (Coming Soon)










SEVAS S-22

20x8.5"
20X10"
CHROME FINISH
BLACK with Chrome Lip (Coming Soon)



















SEVAS S-55

20x8.5"
20X10"
CHROME FINISH
BLACK with Chrome Lip (Coming Soon)










SEVAS S-7

20x8.5"
20X10" - 4" LIP
CHROME FINISH
BLACK with Chrome Lip (Coming Soon)



















SEVAS S-STAR

19x8.5"
19x9.5"
CHROME FINISH
BLACK with Chrome Lip



















A Few Pics

S22




























20" S7 CHROME










20" S7 BLACK










20" S55 CHROME










22" S-10










*


----------

